# New Bullet Premier



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure how long this has been on the net, but I really, really like this:

Keystone Bullet Premier

Especially this floorplan

I was really hoping that this would be the direction that the Outback Sydney TTs were heading in, but now I wonder how they're going to evolve them at all, or if this will truly become a 5-er only line. Will be interesting to see.

I'm a huge fan of the rear living floorplans, and this is the first one I've seen that puts the king dinette in the opposite slideout, which I think is a great idea. The OB similar one has the two recliners in there, which I wasn't sure was the best fit for that space. It seemed a bit cramped doing it that way.

We've only had OBs for our TTs, and until now I hadn't seen a floorplan, or SOB, that could rival it in my opinion. But, I think that might be changing. I just think that Bullet exterior is way sexier and I'm hoping we see an option for something similar in the OB line. (Would have loved it not to have a white roof! How about extending the tan color?!







)

Interesting that Keystone chose to "test" this on what they call their 'lower $' line. I'd love the option for a truly upscale TT, but I wonder how full that market really is.

Anyway - not to stir the pot, but interested to see what everyone else thinks. And, don't worry, I still love my Sydney!









Happy Camping!

go6car


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I kind of like the 28 or the 31, but they do have some good floor plans, nothing gimicky or overly fancy, something to use camping. One thought, there was a thread going around a couple of years ago on this board about Keystone having too many different brands. So this past year they got rid of Everest, which I liked, and the added a couple of new lower $ lines. When we bought our Sydney 5er a few years back, the Sydney line was an upgrade package to the Outback line, now it's a seperate brand. Having said that I do like the Keystone quality over some other brands that I have looked at. I am having a problem with the direction that the Sydney is going thou. It is heading upwards into a more luxury RV. We liked ours because it was plainer and looked like something that didn't mind getting a little dirty.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

We saw the 31BHPRat the Cleveland show. I fell in love with the outdoor kitchen. The outdoor kitchen has a sink, swing out cook top, small fridge and the television swings from the bunk area to the outside for viewing. Also had an attachment for the bumper that swings a propane grill around by the fridge. The big door hatch swings up for a roof over the cook area. The model with the painted on graphics was $22,500. Get sticker graphics for $20,000.
That will be the the one i would trade the outback for. 
crunchman


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw the 31BHPR at the VA Beach show and man that thing was nice, but waaaaaaay too big for us. I couldn't believe the quality for the price, not to mention painted graphics. I especially liked the curved roof. I think Keystone is on to something with this line, hopefully they'll be offering more floor-plan options in the future, or better yet some of the things that make it nice will spill over to the OB line.

Brad


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> I saw the 31BHPR at the VA Beach show and man that thing was nice, but waaaaaaay too big for us. I couldn't believe the quality for the price, not to mention painted graphics. I especially liked the curved roof. I think Keystone is on to something with this line, hopefully they'll be offering more floor-plan options in the future, or better yet some of the things that make it nice will spill over to the OB line.
> 
> Brad


I see blackjack is looking at the 310BHS. The new Outback Model 312BH - 2010 Model Year NEW has the same exterior kitchen the bullet has. look @ the pictures, Nice!
crunchman


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

does anyone know if lakeshore rv is going to carry the Bullet? I have a neighbor looking at them and was curious? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

That Bullet Premier is NICE! Almost identical floorplan to my current OB. Biggest difference though is weight...that one is 1500 lbs lighter than my OB!!! Still, the length requires a 3/4 pickup though.

In a few years when its time for us to take a look at something new, might have to look into these. I'm curious how the axles will hold up with the additional strain on them by having them separated the way they are. I'm sure its more stable front to back now, but I'll be anxious about how they hold up over time.


----------

